# Augie Slideshow



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I think people are going to be sorry I figured out YouTube


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Awwww I loved that! I'm so GLAD you found youtube.

I make slideshows for my family at Christmas using Windows Movie Maker. A really nice effect is the ease in or ease out effect... it works really nicely with pictures because it makes them feel like they are moving.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I used Windows Movie Maker for that. What does ease in/ease out do, exactly? Is it better than the checkerboard I used? That actually gives me a bit of motion sickness.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

The ease in is a slow zoom in on the picture so it comes toward you and the ease out is a slow zoom out so the picture goes away from you. Check it out... it's great!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh that sounds cool!

I was trying to add music to my slide show, but then I read that others wouldn't be able to hear it, unless they're on your pc. Is there any way around that?


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent pictures!! Augie and our Brinkley look so much alike. Brinkley is 5 1/2 months old, so they are really close in age. Goldens have such similar movements and poses. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

If you add music, we'd all hear it.....it becomes part of your movie...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments 



RickGibbs said:


> If you add music, we'd all hear it.....it becomes part of your movie...


This is what it says.. maybe I'm reading it incorrectly? If the music is not actually incorporated into the video, but is retrieved from my hard drive when the video plays, how would anyone else be able to hear it?:


A source file you import remains in the same location from which it was imported. *Windows Movie Maker does not store an actual copy of the source file; instead, a clip that refers to the original source file is created and appears in the Contents pane. *After you import files into your project, don’t move, rename, or delete the original source files. If you add a clip to a project after the corresponding source file has been moved or renamed, Windows Movie Maker attempts to automatically locate the original source file. If the source file is deleted, it must be placed on your computer, or on a location your computer can access, again.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I will never get tired of seeing your puppy pics and videos...hes is such a cutie


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Those are great pictures! Your website was amazing and now you are into slideshows and videos. You are going to give us lots of entertainment..... keep them coming.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I love your slide show - and your website is awesome. Augie doesn't look like he's too spoiled!!! (I'm not one to talk - my boys have me wrapped around their paws!)


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful pics! I really miss my Golden being that little. 

Sometimes Golden puppies are too cute for their own good...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Thanks for the nice comments
> This is what it says.. maybe I'm reading it incorrectly? If the music is not actually incorporated into the video, but is retrieved from my hard drive when the video plays, how would anyone else be able to hear it?:
> A source file you import remains in the same location from which it was imported. *Windows Movie Maker does not store an actual copy of the source file; instead, a clip that refers to the original source file is created and appears in the Contents pane. *After you import files into your project, don’t move, rename, or delete the original source files. If you add a clip to a project after the corresponding source file has been moved or renamed, Windows Movie Maker attempts to automatically locate the original source file. If the source file is deleted, it must be placed on your computer, or on a location your computer can access, again.


This is all true, while working with a "Project." Once you Save As A Movie, it becomes a part of that movie, as long as you drag it to the story board on the bottom.


----------

